# 20v head on.aeg 8v block



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

Will 1.8t chips work for my head swap


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

...This is a much, much harder swap than you'd think. If you have an AEG, just boost it with a C2 or kinetics kit.


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*....its already done*

Just wanna know what tuned ecu will work


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Depends whether you are boosted or NA.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i ran a BT 1.8t tune on my 8vT just fine. You dont need to swap heads to run the tune. just swap in the harness and rewire the coil pack drivers. Takes about an hour.


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Hey*

u have a thread of your build? or pictures


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4876814-Q-s-2010-Build...same-8v-more-turbo...


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*yeah*

so your saying u ran a 1.8t Chipped ecu on a 2.0 8v..just by splicing some wires on the harness


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

> so your saying u ran a 1.8t Chipped ecu on a 2.0 8v..just by splicing some wires on the harness


 Yeah i have talked to him about this process... get yourself a 1.8t ecu and engine side harness, then grab a haines manual and rewire it to power the single coilpack that a 2.0 has instead of the 4 that the 1.8t has. Also need to incoporate a MAP sensor, but then you can run any 1.8t tune on your 2.0t 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeyaka23 said:


> so your saying u ran a 1.8t Chipped ecu on a 2.0 8v..just by splicing some wires on the harness


 yup.. cam position plug and the 4 coil drivers. 

1.8t has 4 ind. coil packs 
2001+ 2.0 has 4 ind. coils in ONE PACK. so works the same way


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Quintin**

so your saying u can run a 1.8t chip like lets say a Unitronic stage 2 chip on ur 2.0 8v a chip that basically gives u 50 hp


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

mikeyaka23 said:


> so your saying u can run a 1.8t chip like lets say a Unitronic stage 2 chip on ur 2.0 8v a chip that basically gives u 50 hp


 .... you're missing it.... too much to explain at this point, but no, you're looking at it wrong.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

mikeyaka23 said:


> so your saying u can run a 1.8t chip like lets say a Unitronic stage 2 chip on ur 2.0 8v a chip that basically gives u 50 hp


 a chip that gives you 50hp on a *turbo* engine. A stock 1.8T ecu on a stock 2.0L car does not a 180hp make. 

Nor does a 1.8T chip give a 2.0L NA 50 more hp.... if that's what you were getting at.


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Lol zzzz*

idk whats better a whole 1.8t swap......head swap......or turbo the 2.0 8v


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeyaka23 said:


> idk whats better a whole 1.8t swap......head swap......or turbo the 2.0 8v


 Not to sound rude but it sounds like just doing a 1.8t swap will be the easiest and give you what your looking for:thumbup:


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*lol word thats what i wanted to do 1st*

my friend sellin a motor cheap to me with harness and ecu. all i really need for my mk4 jetta is Keys ignition lock and harness engine ecu cluster


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeyaka23 said:


> is Keys ignition lock and harness engine ecu cluster


 not if you're doing the IMMO defeat...


----------



## [email protected]T (Oct 6, 2009)

also i just read the rest of this thread....you completely got confused. 

I'm saying run a 1.8t ecu to run a 8vT setup. You're saying run a 1.8t ecu to make turbo power:laugh:


----------



## mikeyaka23 (Jan 27, 2012)

*ok im building my 8vt now*

i have a t3/t4 turbo a 1.8t smic and other parts to my build maybe make a short runner who knows...soo about the ecu situation.. explain it step by step please


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you are trying to make huge power, and want to swap harness's and ecu's... i would just run a 2.0 turbo tune. You will be able to make just below 300hp on one of these tunes with a set of 440cc injectors. I'll pm you more info if you need it

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

mikeyaka23 said:


> soo about the ecu situation.. explain it step by step please


lol


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i ran a BT 1.8t tune on my 8vT just fine. You dont need to swap heads to run the tune. just swap in the harness and rewire the coil pack drivers. Takes about an hour.


Nice save me a lot of money. Basically a 2.0L 8V is a 1.8T without a turbo and 20V head right. The question is will it be able to keep up with a 1.8T? If I were to get something like a unitronic BT 600cc flash will it still be able to withstand all that power? Or will u just have to swap the whole thing into a 1.8T.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VwBoy2.0L said:


> Nice save me a lot of money. Basically a 2.0L 8V is a 1.8T without a turbo and 20V head right. The question is will it be able to keep up with a 1.8T? If I were to get something like a unitronic BT 600cc flash will it still be able to withstand all that power? Or will u just have to swap the whole thing into a 1.8T.


on a 1.8t you need rods for over 300wtq...

on a 2.0_8v you need rods AND pistons... 

(1.8t and 2.0 rods for AZG/AVH/BEV/AWW/AWP are the the same 19mm wrist pins w/tapered small end)
(1.8t and 2.0 rods for AEB/AEG are the same 20mm wrist pins)


----------

